# DsG oil checking



## bilalsultani87 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi
oes anyone know how to check the DSG transmission oil? I cannot find any dipstick? 
Tx


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

No dipstick is present. Oil level is checked with engine idling, transmission fluid temperature between 35-45 celsius when viewed with transmission control module's measured value via a scan tool, and then drain bolt is removed. Above the drain bolt is a plastic tube that sets the level by filling the trans until oil drains out, somewhat like a manual transmission.


----------

